# looking at a Klipsch for my garage HT



## backwoods (Oct 7, 2007)

The only room in my house big enough to fit everyone in for movie nights is my garage:bigsmile: I want to add some more low-end punch to the equation but not sure what to go for.

Garage is 28w x 22 d with 10' ceilings, insulated walls and ceiling, garage door is insulated and not much in garage except a couple cabinets/couches/chairs and my corner cabinet for the HT stuff. All I hav now for low end is a couple older JBL towers with 10" drivers hung on either side of my 135" elite. On a slow night we have maybe 5-6 people watchin a movie and a good night 30+ people with the garage door open. 

The sub I am lookin for is what bestest buy labels the 'sub-10'..a 420w 10inch sub. Will this sub be worth the $$ and be able to fill this room? or should roll my $$ into DIY project and bump up to a 12"? I am a little tight for space in my corner cabinet I built in...I only have about 19" square to work with but can go 3' verticle . The wife has capped my project at around $400.00:hissyfit:

THanks for any replies


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

backwoods said:


> The sub I am lookin for is what bestest buy labels the 'sub-10'..a 420w 10inch sub. Will this sub be worth the $$ and be able to fill this room? or should roll my $$ into DIY project and bump up to a 12"? I am a little tight for space in my corner cabinet I built in...I only have about 19" square to work with but can go 3' verticle . The wife has capped my project at around $400.00:hissyfit:
> 
> THanks for any replies


I don't think a 10" sub in a space that large is going to do much. For $400 you could get into some decent DIY projects. An EP1500 amp with a Dayton Reference 15" would put you right at your budget before you build the enclosure. Something ported near 20hz otta do nicely:T Maybe there could be some negotiating with the authorities?:boxer:

Out of curiosity, what is a 135" elite?


----------



## backwoods (Oct 7, 2007)

thxgoon said:


> I don't think a 10" sub in a space that large is going to do much.


thats what I was thinkin but wanted a second opinion..thanks!



thxgoon said:


> For $400 you could get into some decent DIY projects. An EP1500 amp with a Dayton Reference 15" would put you right at your budget before you build the enclosure. Something ported near 20hz otta do nicely:T ?


Looks like a good start for me, I'm not sure I have enough room under the cabinet to stuff a ported 15 tho. Ill have to play around with the specs and search the DIY forums...



thxgoon said:


> Out of curiosity, what is a 135" elite?


sorry..thats the pulldown screen I have set up.


thanks again!


----------

